# Hot Dog Kolaches



## BettyR (Nov 10, 2010)

I came up with this recipe because we live outside of town and the closest grocery store is a 25 minute drive. It's much easier to make hot dog and hamburger buns than it is to drive and buy some. I also seem to have a hard time shaping a proper bun so I decided that it would be easier to shape the bun around the dog. It worked really well... It's also a great meal that can be fixed in advance and reheated very easily. 



Hot Dog Kolaches

  Kolache Roll Dough

  2 packages or 16 hot dogs 

  1-1/4 cup warm water
  1/2 cup powdered milk
1/4-cup white sugar 
1/4-cup soft spread tub margarine – melted
  2 tablespoons oil
1 teaspoon salt
1 egg beaten
4 1/2 cups bread flour
3 teaspoons yeast 

  Remove hot dogs from packages and roll up in paper towels and let sit on counter to dry and reach room temp. 

  Place ingredients into bread machine in the order listed. Turn machine on dough cycle and mix well. Turn machine off and allow dough to sit for 1 hour.

  Turn machine back on dough cycle. 

  When the dough cycle has finished, portion the dough into 16 pieces and flatten each piece out, one at a time, with your fingers side to side. Making a long piece of dough about half again as long as the hot dog. Lay the hot dog down on the dough and pull the ends together over the dog long ways and pinch it. Then bring the side edges up over the dog and pinch them shut. Lay the dogs out in a large roasting pan and spray with cooking spray.

  Rise for 30 minutes, bake at 375° for 12 minutes. Turn the pan for even browning and bake another 12 minutes. 

  Remove from pan and cool on wire rack.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 10, 2010)

Betty-Those look like the best chili dogs I have ever seen!
I bet they tatse that way too. I am not usually a Hot Dog fan.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Holy Moly* I could dig right into those.  What a fantastic idea.  Ykies, I may have to get that bread machine out of the garage for this.
Thanks so much.......


----------



## BettyR (Nov 10, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Betty-Those look like the best chili dogs I have ever seen!
> I bet they tatse that way too. I am not usually a Hot Dog fan.



They are good this way. I like the fact that any leftover dogs and buns can go into the frig in the same ziplock bag and be reheated at a moments notice...it's almost like a hot dog hot pocket. 



Kayelle said:


> *Holy Moly* I could dig right into those.  What a fantastic idea.  Ykies, I may have to get that bread machine out of the garage for this.
> Thanks so much.......



Your welcome...I hope you enjoy.


----------

